# CPC in Phoenix,AZ



## Runnergirl40 (Jul 4, 2010)

I am a coder in the Phoenix, AZ area looking for a coding position. I currently have E/M and GI experience. However, I do also have exposure to all aspects of coding. I have over 15 years of billing experience and just over a year of coding experience. I can be reached via email at jlllutgen@yahoo.com and will be happy to forward a resume.

Thank you


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi there, 

Banner is hiring for Good Sam. I just saw it on the Banner website. Also, Mercy Gilbert is hiring. I haven't checked the Scottsdale Healthcare websites. 

Good luck!


----------

